# Staying in hotel in Sutton, Dublin, how (in)convenient for city centre?



## boogaloo (23 Jan 2008)

hi, 

I'm planning on booking a weekend in Dublin later this year, staying at the Royal Marine Hotel, Sutton Cross.

What are my options for getting to the hotel from the airport?

I know I can either get a bus or a dart near the hotel that will take me in to town - is there some sort of weekend travel card that I could purchase that works on both dart & bus?

What time do the dart and bus services run until at night time? And how safe would the area around Sutton dart station be at say, 11pm at night?

thanks in advance


----------



## SOM42 (23 Jan 2008)

Best option airport to hotel will probably be taxi, should be about €20.  Darts run until about 11.30pm.  Sutton cross is a very safe area, no problems there.  Irishrail website will give you an up to date timetable for the dart.  Not sure about travel cards but you shouldn't need a bus.  Dart is much faster and comfier!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2008)

There are many much handier hotels for the city centre and airport that that!


----------



## boogaloo (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the advice SOM42.  Clubman, I know there's hotels much handier for city centre & airport, but I've gotten a good deal on the Marine Hotel, plus its fairly high up on the list of recommended hotels for Dublin on tripadvisor.  Plan would be to just venture in to city centre one of the days, and probably head out to Howth or that general area the 2nd day.

Which brings the next question - any recommendations for restaurants around Sutton/Howth?  Probably for Sunday lunch, somewhere that has a good choice and a range of food from different cuisines would be brilliant (as opposed to say, a Chinese restaurant or an Italian restaurant).

thanks!


----------



## lightup (24 Jan 2008)

The bus stop into town in directly outside the Marine, the dart is a maybe a 10 min walk way so both are handy but I don't think an integrated ticket is available.

As for restaurants, take a walk along Howth harbour. There are several good quality restaurants along there so have a look at the menus and decide.  Favourites of mine would be Deep and Aqua (Aqua is at the higher end price wise.)


----------



## Pickles (24 Jan 2008)

If you like Mexican there is a fab place on the marina front in Howth called El Paso, ask for window table as we were down the back when we went but wasnt as nice as window seats


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There are many much handier hotels for the city centre and airport that that!


Sorry - I read _"Royal Marine Hotel" _and assumed  on the south side _DART _line! The hotel in _Sutton Cross _is simply the Marine Hotel not the _Royal Marine Hotel_!


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Jan 2008)

lightup said:


> The bus stop into town in directly outside the Marine, the dart is a maybe a 10 min walk way so both are handy but I don't think an integrated ticket is available.


 
there's a 'family' bus & rail short hop day ticket which could be of use if you're going to use the bus and dart it will save you having to have change for the buses it costs €13.50 and would work for 2 adults (and up to 4 kids) or for individuals it costs €8.80 - neither work on the nitelink though. see here
[broken link removed]
if you're just going to use buses a family one day rambler is €8.50 and includes the airlink so you could go a really roundabout way to sutton by getting the airlink to town then a bus out to the hotel....


----------



## portboy (24 Jan 2008)

boogaloo said:


> Thanks for the advice SOM42. Clubman, I know there's hotels much handier for city centre & airport, but I've gotten a good deal on the Marine Hotel, plus its fairly high up on the list of recommended hotels for Dublin on tripadvisor. Plan would be to just venture in to city centre one of the days, and probably head out to Howth or that general area the 2nd day.
> 
> Which brings the next question - any recommendations for restaurants around Sutton/Howth? Probably for Sunday lunch, somewhere that has a good choice and a range of food from different cuisines would be brilliant (as opposed to say, a Chinese restaurant or an Italian restaurant).
> 
> thanks!


 
Not a lot of restaurants in Sutton but lots of choice in Howth...there is a new restaurant open called Ivans which is simply fantastic. If you want to splash out, the King Sitric is the top of the tree there and very good although I personally prefer Aqua which is excellent and has great views out to sea. In between Ivan's and Aqua is the OarHouse which is very good and quite relaxed. This link here has all the Howth restaurants...you are also quite close to Malahide which is great for a pint and a meal and a whole host of restaurants. Follow this link for a list of restaurants   [broken link removed]  My advice to you would be do the days in the city centre and then head out to Howth/malahide for the evening time. Will be busier in Malahide but you are probably a €10/15 taxi ride from it


----------



## asmccart (20 Jul 2010)

The 102 bus goes straight from the airport to sutton, and a rambler ticket can be used


----------



## Boyd (20 Jul 2010)

Good stuff Asmccart but the The thread is over 2 years old


----------

